# Fottiti2



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

Quando sono tornata a casa.
Lui. Era. A casa.
Porca merda. 
Gli avevo detto che uscivo mentre invece pregustavo una serata con canna in bocca e...

Ma non ho avuto tempo di pensare.
Ha cominciato a vomitarmi addosso che:
Non lo abbraccio mai.
Non lo chiamo mai.
Non gli dico mai cose carine.
Lo tratto come un appendice.
Non mi sto facendo la ceretta e lui è turbato.
Non lo importuno più.
Varie ed eventuali.





Mi stava partendo l'embolo in cui io avrei vomitato addosso a lui tutte le sue mancanze.
Ma.

Mi sono fermata.
Ho contato fino a 10.
Poi fino a 20.
E ho tentato di focalizzare lo stronzetto immaturo sentimentalmente che avevo davanti.
E' immaturo sentimentalmente. Non c'è nulla da fare.
Non maturerà mai.
ha già fatto passi da gigante ma non può fare più di così.
Come io non capirò mai la matematica e la chimica, lui non capirà mai altre cose.

e quanto sopra. Le stesse premesse hanno portato al suo tradimento.

ma oggi non è quattro anni fa.

Io oggi so che se mi incazzo e comincio la terza guerra mondiale mettendogli davanti tutte le stronzate lui, da duro e puro come si percepisce, comincia  a sclerare da guerriglia e li si che il gioco si fa pesante.
Per entrambi.

Forse è giunto il momento di capire se davvero sono così anaffettiva come mi dice.
E di conseguenza lui lo è con me.

Non lo so. Non ho mai la presunzione di avere ragione e indubbiamente  sto sclerando da un pò.



ma che cazzo. Non mi va nemmeno di vedere un porno.


----------



## oceansize (31 Gennaio 2013)

Che casino 
cmq sì qualche volta da quello che scrivi dai l'impressione che sia non proprio un'appendice, ma un ragazzino incapace di fare qualsiasi cosa da "uomo"; a volte sembri "troppo" per lui.
ma altre invece traspare quanto tu lo apprezzi e lo ami così com'è, e quanto tu abbia bisogno di lui per quello che ti dà, ecco, forse lui non lo percepisce, o semplicemente non ci crede


----------



## Disaule (31 Gennaio 2013)

Credo che il suo fascino sia anche la sua debolezza. 
Specialmente quando invece del bimbo giocherellone e cuccioloso, ci sarebbe bisogno  di una spalla forte, rassicurante che ti spinge a credere che, anche se sei nella merda, ne verrai fuori. E lui sarà lì a sostenerti. Sempre e comunque.

Ma queste di solito sono pie illusioni. Si è sempre sostanzialmente soli e se ne viene fuori in primo luogo grazie a se stessi. Ci si scuote dalla melma e allora, se si trova vicino qualcuno pronto e accogliente, tutto sembra più lieve.









Pazienza, se ce l'hai. Affanculo, se non ce l'hai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

prendetevi un paio di giorni Tebe, annaffia le piante, un bidone di croccantini ai gatti, mollate i casini e fatevi un we da qualche parte. Soli.
Hai descritto un periodo molto difficile, nel quale però tu hai avuto il tuo giardino segreto, che forse una boccata d'aria in più te l'ha data. Lui no. Tienilo in conto.


----------



## kikko64 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7291 ha detto:
			
		

> prendetevi un paio di giorni Tebe, annaffia le piante, un bidone di croccantini ai gatti, mollate i casini e fatevi un we da qualche parte. Soli.
> Hai descritto un periodo molto difficile, nel quale però tu hai avuto il tuo giardino segreto, che forse una boccata d'aria in più te l'ha data.* Lui no.* Tienilo in conto.


Affermazione un po' azzardata ...

per il resto, quoto.


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize;bt7286 ha detto:
			
		

> Che casino
> cmq sì qualche volta da quello che scrivi dai l'impressione che sia non proprio un'appendice, ma un ragazzino incapace di fare qualsiasi cosa da "uomo"; a volte sembri "troppo" per lui.
> ma altre invece traspare quanto tu lo apprezzi e lo ami così com'è, e quanto tu abbia bisogno di lui per quello che ti dà, ecco, forse lui non lo percepisce, o semplicemente non ci crede


Lui è due persone distinte.
Con me è quello che leggete, poi nel suo lavoro, nella vita normale è. Tutt'altro.
E' il più giovane "manager" della sua azienda in quel ruolo e il mega grande capo, quando c'è un problema chiama lui per esempio e non il suo vice, o il capo di Mattia.
Quando c'è da interloquire con le amministrazioni, mandano lui perchè è davvero un mago nel suo lavoro e io stessa rimango a bocca aperta.

Alla fine si. Forse non percepisce che io so che c'è anche l'altro Mattia. Quello con i contro coglioni di cui vado fierissima.


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Disaule;bt7287 ha detto:
			
		

> Credo che il suo fascino sia anche la sua debolezza.
> Specialmente quando invece del bimbo giocherellone e cuccioloso, ci sarebbe bisogno  di una spalla forte, rassicurante che ti spinge a credere che, anche se sei nella merda, ne verrai fuori. E lui sarà lì a sostenerti. Sempre e comunque.
> 
> Ma queste di solito sono pie illusioni. Si è sempre sostanzialmente soli e se ne viene fuori in primo luogo grazie a se stessi. Ci si scuote dalla melma e allora, se si trova vicino qualcuno pronto e accogliente, tutto sembra più lieve.
> ...


incredibile ma vero. Si. Ne ho molta.
ma non è infinita.

e avere un amante aiuta decisamente ad averne un pò di più.
A me almeno.


----------

